# linux mint 14.1 installieren



## mrfloppy (13. Januar 2013)

hallo,

ich würde gerne auf einer eigenen partition neben windows 7 linux mint 14.1 installieren! ich habe eine 100gb große partition gemacht, linux heruntergeladen und die iso auf eine dvd gebrannt, wenn ich die installtion starte ( boote dann von der dvd aus) bekomme ich erst das linux mint zeichen angezeigt und später dann schwarzer bildschirm mit etlichen schriftzeichen und zahlen womit ich nichts anfangen kann, da geht dann auch nichtsmehr und muß den rechner resetten! habe linux min 13 64bit, minux mint 14.1 32 bit und linux mint 14.1 64 bit versucht, aber immer der fehler und ich bekomme es nicht installiert! weiß da jemand wieso das so ist? die partition ist zur zeit auf ntfs formatiert, war aber auch mit exfat formatiert


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2013)

Spontan würde ich sagen die DVDs die du da brennst sind nicht in Ordnung. Versuch mal dir mit UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads einen USB Stick zum installieren zu machen(falls du einen zur Hand hast).


----------



## mrfloppy (13. Januar 2013)

habe ich jetzt mal versucht mit dem usb stick, aber der bootet nicht von dem stick !
unetbootin startet nachdem dem er alles auf dem stick abgelegt hat den rechner neu aber bootet nicht vom stick aus


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2013)

Den Stick musst du natürlich im Bios/Uefi als Bootmedium auswählen.


----------



## mrfloppy (13. Januar 2013)

kann ich nicht, im bios wird mir nur festplatte und dvd laufwerk angezeigt


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2013)

Und wenn du beim booten F8 drückst, bekommst du dann ein "removeable device" zur Auswahl? 
Dein Mainboard sollte es eigentlich können.


----------



## mrfloppy (13. Januar 2013)

also aktuellste bios ist drauf für das mobo, aber wenn ich F8 drücke gibt der mir den usb stick nicht zur auswahl frei
er lässt mich wie im bios selber wählen zwischen festplatte und dvd rom


----------



## Jimini (13. Januar 2013)

Im BIOS muss eventuell noch ein Punkt wie "removable devices" aktiviert werden, damit USB-Sticks überhaupt als mögliche Boot-Option aufgeführt werden. Ansonsten poste mal, welches Mainboard du nutzt, dann kann man mal fix einen Blick ins Handbuch werfen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## mrfloppy (13. Januar 2013)

siehe signatur

Mainboard asus P7 H55 /USB3

nichts im bios gefunden wo ich removable devices einstellen kann und die letzte bios version ist auch drauf


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2013)

Advanced->USB-Configuration->Legacy USB Support sollte mindestens auf Auto stehen, Enabled wäre auch mal einen Versuch wert.
Und achte darauf keinen USB3 Anschluss zu nehmen. Die kommen von einem Zusatzchip und davon kann man wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht booten.

Bei der "USB Mass Storage Device Configuration" kannst du es auch mal mit längerem Reset Delay und als Emulation Type statt "Auto" "Forced FFD" versuchen.


----------



## Solarius (13. Januar 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> kann ich nicht, im bios wird mir nur festplatte und dvd laufwerk angezeigt


Bei meinem Bios wird der USB-Stick als Festplatte geführt. Schau mal, ob du mit eingestecktem USB-Stick mehrere Festplatten im Bios hast. Falls ja,  schiebst du den USB-Stick ganz nach oben.


----------



## mrfloppy (13. Januar 2013)

jo danke das hat schonmal geklappt, kann jetzt vom stick aus booten, aber wenn ich jetzt die letzte bekannte version linux mint 10 bei unetbootin wähle läd er mir die runter und schmeißt mir alles auf den stick, ABER wenn ich stick aus starte heißt es immer das die bootmgr fehlt! das selbe habe ich bei allen anderen versionen die ich über unetbootin einspiele auch


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Januar 2013)

Du hast aber auch echt nur Pech, oder?

Ich mach meine Sticks immer hiermit. Hat bisher immer beim ersten Anlauf geklappt. (Im gegensatz zu CDs )
Kannst auch mal probieren, den Haken bei: "Format Drive" zu machen.

Viel Glück.


----------



## mrfloppy (13. Januar 2013)

hab ich jetzt auch probiert und das programm sagt mir das die autorun.inf fehlt, schätzungsweise auf dem stick! was heißt das? stick nicht bootfähig?


----------



## dmxforever (13. Januar 2013)

Deaktiviere beim Erstellen des USB-Sticks mal deinen Virenscanner. Der wird wegen der autorun.inf rumspinnen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2013)

Spricht stark für einen nicht bootfähigen stick. Mittlerweile schon eine Seltenheit.
Du kannst bei dem von mir verlinkten Programm übrigens auch ein aktuelles Mint auf den Stick bringen indem du statt das Programm herunter laden zu lassen einfach die dvd-iso als Quelle wählst.


----------



## mrfloppy (13. Januar 2013)

also es funzt das der vom stick aus bootet, habs endlich geschafft, aber da ich das selbe wie von der cd aus! bekomme nen schwarzen bildschirm und nur am motzen error cpu usw! entweder geht dann garnichtsmehr und ich muß resetten oder der fängt irgendwann mal an zu neu zu booten, aber installieren tut der mir linux nicht


cpu panic kernel < sowas in der richtung steht da und das so wie ich es da sehe auf allen 4 kernen
hat linux ein problem mit übertakteten cpu´s? ok hat probleme mit übertakteten cpu´s, nachdem ich den takt was gesenkt habe kommt der fehler nichtmehr, will nur username und pw haben was ich nicht kenne, gebe dann was ein und incorrectpassword or username !!???!! schade 
was für eine verk... sch... ! ich lege selber meinen benutzernamen fest und das passwort ebenfalls, ich schreibe extra alles klein und trotzdem heißt es immer das das passwort oder der benutzername falsch sei!


----------



## Heuamöbe (14. Januar 2013)

Probier mal als Username "mint" und das Feld für Password lässt du einfach leer.


----------



## blackout24 (14. Januar 2013)

Die Mint Live CD bootet doch einfach in den Desktop sonst wäre es keine Live CD. Dein OC scheint einfach nicht 100% stable zu sein. Ich habe auch ein übertakteten i7 und alles geht. Bei nicht stabilen Einstellungen kammen auch schonmal Kernel Panics.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2013)

Wenn man wirklich die DVD nutzt oder den Stick "richtig" macht(also nicht mit sowas wie dem Universal USB Installer oder LinuxLive USB Creator die meinen mit Distributionserkennung was "optimieren" zu müssen) ist das so. Ansonsten müsste wie gesagt _mint_ der user und nichts das Passwort sein.

Wenn deine Übertaktung schon beim booten von Linux zusammen bricht frage ich mich allerdings wie du vorher stabil Windows benutzt haben willst. Normalerweise macht allenfalls mal der Umstieg auf ein 64bit OS mehr Probleme als ein 32bit OS, aber nicht der Wechsel zwischen verschiedenen 64bit Betriebssystemen.


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Januar 2013)

keine ahnung, unter windows habe ich nie probleme gehabt mit den taktraten, die liefen auch ohne zu murren prime durch und stunden lang bf3 daddeln!


----------



## Bauer87 (16. Januar 2013)

Linux nutzt die Ressourcen etwas intensiver als Windows und reagiert damit stärker z.B. auf Probleme mit RAM-Timings. So wird das Dateisystem nach Möglichkeit im RAM vorgehalten statt es direkt auf die Festplatte zu schreiben. Das bringt viel Performance bei Disk-I/O, aber auch schnell abstürze, wenn da was nicht stimmt. Die temporären Dateien (unter /tmp) werden beispielsweise bei vielen Distributionen überhaupt gar nicht mehr auf Festplatte geschrieben. Unterm Strich habe ich unter Linux in Extremfällen um Faktor 20 bessere Ladezeiten  beim Laden von vielen kleinen Dateien. (Wie gesagt: Extremfälle, erwarte keine Wunder!)


----------



## mrfloppy (26. Januar 2013)

Es läuft jetzt nachdem ich die cpu was runtergetaktet hab! Ich brauch linux nur um eine externe festplatte zu lesen die linuxformatiert ist! Die hangt sonst an einem nas nur wenn die ntfs formatiert ist, ist die performance ganz mies


----------



## orca113 (6. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe gestern besagtes Linux auf meinem Apple Mac Book Pro auf einer zweiten Partition installiert. Lief alles soweit ganz gut auser das ich das Wlan nicht ans laufen bekomme. Ist das ein Bug oder so?


----------



## Olstyle (6. April 2013)

Schau mal ob der Jockey dir einen Treiber anbietet. Wahrscheinlich gibt es keinen freien Treiber für die Karte, meist findet Jockey aber dann einen passenden proprietären Treiber.


----------



## orca113 (6. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Schau mal ob der Jockey dir einen Treiber anbietet. Wahrscheinlich gibt es keinen freien Treiber für die Karte, meist findet Jockey aber dann einen passenden proprietären Treiber.



Das verstehe ich nicht sorry. Was ist "der Jockey". Ich habe das Linux gestern aus Neugier installiert weil die an der Arbeit von Linux usw gefachsimpelt haben (aber alle keine Ahnung, nur hören sagen usw)

Kannst du mal kur erleutern?


----------



## Olstyle (6. April 2013)

Der wurde wohl eh ersetzt. Ich zitier mal die release Notes von Mint:


> Additional drivers
> 
> To install additional drivers, please run the "Software Sources" tool from "Menu->Preferences->Software Sources" and click on the "Additional Drivers" tab. The tool used in previous versions of Linux Mint (Jockey) was discontinued upstream in Ubuntu.


----------



## orca113 (6. April 2013)

Also quasi Lankabel dran und dann weiter wie im Zitat?


----------



## Olstyle (6. April 2013)

Genau.


----------

